# form 26eh and 160eh



## pd1783 (Feb 16, 2011)

hi,
i am tryin to download form 26eh and 160eh as my CO has told me to do,pls anyone who knows how to do it,pls let me know its really urgent.
thanx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

pd1783 said:


> hi,
> i am tryin to download form 26eh and 160eh as my CO has told me to do,pls anyone who knows how to do it,pls let me know its really urgent.
> thanx


Log on at this link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Then click on the 'Document Checklist' link. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## pd1783 (Feb 16, 2011)

*thanx*

thanks bro,but i need to download forms from website,but cant figure out.
thanks anyways.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

pd1783 said:


> thanks bro,but i need to download forms from website,but cant figure out.
> thanks anyways.


You won't find them anywhere on the website. These forms are customized for each candidate. If you follow my instructions, the final page will contain a link for downloading these forms. When you download them, some of your information like TRN will already be filled out.


----------



## pd1783 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanx 4 replyn back, i did use that link when i go on document checklist only checklist comes up,still cant get how to download forms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

pd1783 said:


> thanx 4 replyn back, i did use that link when i go on document checklist only checklist comes up,still cant get how to download forms.


Hmmm doesn't the checklist page have any links that take you to a separate page?? I get links for both the forms as well as the 1221 form. If you aren't getting these links maybe you should contact your case officer? By the way, can you tell me your timeline??


----------

